# I never gave up :)



## Brizia_F (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi everyone, I wanted to type a post about how my DP/DR has been with me. Since my second month I decided to keep on living with my life. I DO enjoy going out with my friends family and boyfriend. I am thankful with God for giving me this strength because in my first month I always thought I wasn't going to be able to cope with this and all I wanted was to be in my bedroom crying. Now If you see me people who know I have this they don't notice it by my mood. I have always been a really funny and cheerful person with everyone as well as friendly and I wasn't going to let this destroy that person I was. The things that have help me is understanding first what you have and the symptoms and tell yourself many times when you notice it that this won't be you forever. Try first to accept it then ignore it. I still enjoy going out with my friends and just talking. I take Fish Oil too. And I just live my life like before. That's the best advice I can give. Don't let DP/DR win once it throws you to the ground it's hard to stand up. Beat DP/DR. Good luck everyone You will all be okeey







any questions ? feel free to message me


----------



## Sike25 (Apr 30, 2012)

im confused are u cured or just fine with living with it? ive had this for ten months and its hell.


----------

